# Star Trek: Renegades Icarus Ship Model Available!



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys! This is WAY too spendy for me. But man! You might be able to afford it...

Icarus Model Kit Now Available! ? Renegades

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

~Crickets~

OK. I guess nobody cares. Cool. Just thought ya might like ta know...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I care, it is just too much money right now. If I had that much available for my hobby there are around twenty other kits above it on my list.

It is a cool design, it would be tempting it they had a smaller scale kit available


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Radiodugger said:


> ~Crickets~
> 
> OK. I guess nobody cares. Cool. Just thought ya might like ta know...
> 
> Doug


Sorry, but Star Trek Renegades was awwwwfulll. Also, this ship makes the U.S.S. Discovery look like Cindy Crawford.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a ridiculous mount of money (even for a resin kit) of an ugly ship maybe 20 people like from a horrendously bad fanfic.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Daniel_B said:


> Sorry, but Star Trek Renegades was awwwwfulll.


I see. OK. Some didn't like it. I understand.



Daniel_B said:


> Also, this ship makes the U.S.S. Discovery look like Cindy Crawford.


Haa haha! Good one! Or keeping it in-universe, Jeri Ryan! LOL! Or...Jolene Blalok!

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

John P said:


> That's a ridiculous mount of money (even for a resin kit) ...


You and I agree on that!



John P said:


> ...of an ugly ship maybe 20 people like from a horrendously bad fanfic.


That bad, eh? But the ship! Ugly? Take a look again:


































That is the best Trek design I have seen! Better than Voyager! Or the Defiant! I dunno. Any of those 20 people here? Or do I wallow on an island alone, or with precious few? 

Doug


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Radiodugger said:


> That bad, eh? But the ship! Ugly? Take a look again:


Yeah, man. It's unfathomably awful. BUT, that's cool if you like it.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Daniel_B said:


> Yeah, man. It's unfathomably awful. BUT, that's cool if you like it.


Well Daniel, which Star Trek ship do _you _like best? 

Doug


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Radiodugger said:


> Well Daniel, which Star Trek ship do _you _like best?
> 
> Doug


Refit.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The front of that ship reminds me too much of the NuBG Cylon Raider - too busy of a design. Some of these designers try too hard to overthink a shape. I think it would have looked better with a saucer design like the Voyager.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think tbe design would look better without the fussy patchwork quilt paint job. Give it a solid hull color and let the shape speak for itself.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the refit too. Thanks guys! Your opinions are important!

Doug


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hey Doug, question: Renegades shed its association with Star Trek, with all Trek references removed. But the Icarus, won't it have to shed Trek designs, phaser strips, bridge module, etc.?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> I think tbe design would look better without the fussy patchwork quilt paint job. Give it a solid hull color and let the shape speak for itself.


I absolutely agree. But even then, there's something about the design that seems so... predictable.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

charonjr said:


> Hey Doug, question: Renegades shed its association with Star Trek, with all Trek references removed. But the Icarus, won't it have to shed Trek designs, phaser strips, bridge module, etc.?


I don't think so. Many here do not see the "Trek design", so...and "phaser" is not a Trek word. I don't _think_ so any way...

Doug


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't think it's an ugly design, but it's overall appearance is too aggressive to suggest anyone at Starfleet would have come up with it. Klingons, yes--paint it green and it would fit right in--but not Starfleet.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I thought "phaser" was invented by Star Trek. I think the The Making of Star Trek said something about using it to separate the weapon from the then current "laser". 

But, yeah. A lot of concepts are so main stream that I don't think the words can be copyrighted anymore. Like "warp" engines for example.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, the word "phaser" is a Roddenberry invention.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

John P said:


> Yeah, the word "phaser" is a Roddenberry invention.


_Is it?_ Thank you John. Might have to change that, I guess...

Doug


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

it hurts to be poor.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't think it's an ugly design, but it's overall appearance is too aggressive to suggest anyone at Starfleet would have come up with it. Klingons, yes--paint it green and it would fit right in--but not Starfleet.


Just occurred to me that the show where that design would fit in well would be Babylon 5.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Frankly, it's just a badly designed fugly ship. It's ill-proportioned, poorly balanced, has a cluttered surface and a butt-ugly colour scheme. It's a kludged together mix of disparate influences. Idon't know who in their right mind would waste good money on this awful chunk of resin, at any price!


----------



## calbrown3261 (11 mo ago)

Radiodugger said:


> ~Crickets~
> 
> OK. I guess nobody cares. Cool. Just thought ya might like ta know...
> 
> ...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to hobby talk @calbrown3261 In case you are looking for the edit button - it is under the elipsis (3 stacked dots) in the top right hand corner of your post! 🤙


----------



## Sensei Cal (Feb 15, 2020)

Richard Baker said:


> I care, it is just too much money right now. If I had that much available for my hobby there are around twenty other kits above it on my list.
> 
> It is a cool design, it would be tempting it they had a smaller scale kit available


The available model isn't that big at all actually (around 10" as I recall)


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

well if you like the cardassian front end.... Not sure what alternate universe this came from, or Phantasms.


----------

